# E46 M3 vs. NSX - Short but sweet.



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Driving south on 101 headings towards Gilroy I decided to pull over for some gas. After waiting for about 15 minutes at the gas line I finally filled her up with 91 octane. With a full belly in my baby and the A/C kicked up I pulled out of the station and onto the main road. Out of no where this white NSX pulls up right in front of me. We both pulled up on the on ramp behind this truck going about 50mph. I left my car in 4th since I knew he was going to gun it as soon as it was clear. Next thing I see were two white puffs of smoke coming out of his tailpipes and what do you know he guns his car. I immediately gunned it myself, revving my baby to 6000rpm I was pulling up on him hard. I pulled next to him and smiled then put my baby in 5th and flew right by him. I then slowed down for him but I guess he exited since he was no where in site.


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

Good for you 

But next time play with him for a while. Get just ahead of him let him reel you in a little and then pull away, but only about three or four car legnths and then back again. After about two or three times he'll get the message and when he does you want to be close enough to see the dispair on his face in your rear view mirror:bigpimp: 

Have fun and be safe:thumb:


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

Cross posts to multiple boards that are cut 'n paste irritate me.


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

ggman said:


> *Good for you
> 
> But next time play with him for a while. Get just ahead of him let him reel you in a little and then pull away, but only about three or four car legnths and then back again. After about two or three times he'll get the message and when he does you want to be close enough to see the dispair on his face in your rear view mirror:bigpimp:
> 
> Have fun and be safe:thumb: *


hehe thanks ggmen.

RSK, how is this a cross post?


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

You posted this exact same thing on the planet, word for word.


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't think so.:dunno:

This was the first time I commentted on this subject:angel:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

hotm3 said:


> *Driving south on 101 headings towards Gilroy I decided to pull over for some gas. After waiting for about 15 minutes at the gas line I finally filled her up with 91 octane. With a full belly in my baby and the A/C kicked up I pulled out of the station and onto the main road. Out of no where this white NSX pulls up right in front of me. We both pulled up on the on ramp behind this truck going about 50mph. I left my car in 4th since I knew he was going to gun it as soon as it was clear. Next thing I see were two white puffs of smoke coming out of his tailpipes and what do you know he guns his car. I immediately gunned it myself, revving my baby to 6000rpm I was pulling up on him hard. I pulled next to him and smiled then put my baby in 5th and flew right by him. I then slowed down for him but I guess he exited since he was no where in site. *


So that's all it takes to bait you? Some guy in an NSX?

You guys are, for the time being anyway, living examples of Darwin's theory at work. I just hope when you do crash, you don't take anyone out who's not dumb enough to engage in juvenile street racing.

Take it to the track.

Ed


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: E46 M3 vs. NSX - Short but sweet.*



EdCT said:


> *
> 
> So that's all it takes to bait you? Some guy in an NSX?
> 
> ...


Are there any stoplights in your town:dunno:
Besides who said anything about "street racing"? 
We're just talking about a little spanking of the but, that's all. A little hand smack for those folks who dont respect there superiors. It's not the "FAST & FURIOUS" :angel: :bigpimp:


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

ggman said:


> *I don't think so.:dunno:
> 
> This was the first time I commentted on this subject:angel: *


What kind of sense would it make for me to say that to you? Stop for a second and use your brain. Obviously I was talking about the original poster.


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

RSKeisuke said:


> *You posted this exact same thing on the planet, word for word. *


Different forums have different groups. I like to hangout in all forums and I'm sure you are the same. If you have read this post somewhere else, then simply ignore it.

This post in my opinion is not a X-Post, since I didn't link this post to any other place nor post this in multiple sections of this site. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: E46 M3 vs. NSX - Short but sweet.*



EdCT said:


> *
> So that's all it takes to bait you? Some guy in an NSX?
> 
> You guys are, for the time being anyway, living examples of Darwin's theory at work. I just hope when you do crash, you don't take anyone out who's not dumb enough to engage in juvenile street racing.
> ...


Yup, that's good enough for me. Street was clear, nice car at hand, paid good money for it. Why not? :thumb:


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

RSKeisuke said:


> *
> 
> What kind of sense would it make for me to say that to you? Stop for a second and use your brain. Obviously I was talking about the original poster. *


   Well if you had used the "quote" reply, I would have seen that you were commenting on somthing else. And " USE YOUR BRAIN " !!! come on, lets be civil, ok?  :angel:


----------

